# USA : Final days of Marijuana Prohibition Upon Us?



## gmo (Mar 30, 2009)

From Norml.com


If you thought President Barack Obamas mocking response to the question of whether taxing and regulating cannabis would raise revenue and reduce prohibition-associated violence couldnt be any *worse*, just listen to White House Press Secretary Robert Gibbs stumble below.

 Kudos to the reporters who held the White Houses feet to the fire on this one.  First, Gibbs is asked: _*When the President said he doesnt think that legalizing marijuana would give the economy a boost was he giving a political answer or an economic answer? Does he have numbers to back (his position) up?*_
 The pained expression on Gibbs face says it all as he mumbles that, in fact, he is aware of *no economic analyses*  as in zip, nada  *that support the Presidents dismissive position*. Naturally, we have numerous credible economic reports proving just the opposite. Perhaps Mr. Gibbs would like to review them here, here, here, and here.
 Minutes later, the White House Press Secretary appears even more desperate for a place to hide when a second reporter asked Gibbs to articulate the reasons why the President refuses to consider the issue. Gibbs response is priceless.
_*Uh, he, he does not think that, uh, uh, that that is uh, uh, [pause] he opposes it, he doesnt think that thats the, the right plan for America.*_
 And there you have it. Wow. Such a vapid response wouldnt cut it if Gibbs was a third-grader standing in front of his classroom, no less the Press Secretary to the White House!
 Keep in mind, both Obama and his press secretary *knew in advance* that they were going to publicly respond the question of taxing and regulating cannabis. *They had at least 24 hours to prepare an articulate, rational, and substantive response.* And yet the best response they could come up with was snickers and uh.
 Are the final days of marijuana prohibition upon us? It sure looks that way from here. But why not write the President and ask him yourself.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 30, 2009)

All I can say is wow.....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 30, 2009)

Reminds me alot of, "uh uh I did not have sexual relations with that woman."


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 30, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Reminds me alot of, "uh uh I did not have sexual relations with that woman."


 
Or:
"uuhhh.....I did'nt inhale"-lol


Obama did say "there were alot of votes for this question"-He did make that point.

Gb


----------



## gmo (Mar 30, 2009)

> Obama did say "there were alot of votes for this question"-He did make that point.



Yet he didn't acknowledge it was the #1 voted question, nor did he give a response with any meaning at all too it.  Instead he laughed.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 30, 2009)

Keep asking the question. Sooner or later, the response will be better.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 30, 2009)

I want him to get asked, and have a excuse planned, and have it get backfired on him.  With a simple, why not?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 30, 2009)

if anyone one of his aids would bother to do some research they would see how the numbers work out. its crazy to let things keep going as they are. why is it that everyone can see that but the ones who need to? it doesn't make sense to me


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 30, 2009)

Should we start writing Big Tobacco instead. Old Phillip Morris, Lorillard, companies like that. They would likely jump in and be the ones marketing if anything were to ever actually happen.

Big Tobacco/Farmers/Taxpayers vs. Pharmaceutical Meds/Health Insurance.
Fight of the century in DC. Whose pockets get filled the fastest, Who gets the public support (Home Team) reactions. 12 round slugfest. 

Miller High Lifes are treating me very well tonight as you can tell.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 31, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Miller High Lifes are treating me very well tonight as you can tell.


 
aahhhh...."The Champagne of Beers"

ever notice on NORMAL's web site how MJ is the #1 cash crop in most states?

look it up. it's true.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 31, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> if anyone one of his aids would bother to do some research they would see how the numbers work out. its crazy to let things keep going as they are. why is it that everyone can see that but the ones who need to? it doesn't make sense to me


I have had they "marijuana is not a bad thing" discussion with a lot of people and I have noticed it is not hard to convince a lot of people about its uses as legal medacine and even recreational use.  Even die har religeous people I know are easily swayed when presented with the truth.  Thats what I dont understand, people are pretty much OK with it.


----------



## city (Mar 31, 2009)

IMO. I think that this arguement comes to this..
All presidents need to get what bills passed within there first year in office while there popularity is the highest.
He has a lot of stuff on his plate to get passed within his first year. If he introduces this bill to legalize MMJ its 50/50 on the votes.
If it goes and doesn't pass with his name on it his popularity plumits for trying which screws him on his other projects.
I think it has a better chance to get going years 2-4.
I personally think that we should be asking to lift Fed enforcement off MMJ bans on states that choose to have it on there books in writing!!!
If he gets the laws changed that way then its a stepping stone. More states would probably be more apt to pass MMJ laws in there states knowing that they wouldn't have to spend state money on Federal DEA raids causing more state money to be used to prosicute these offenders(us).
So IMO. I think we should be asking for a bill to lift prohibition on MMJ for states who choose to have MMJ in writing not just his word

Once this is done and more states start passing more MMJ laws the federal gov will see how its working,people are paying taxxes. Revinue is comming in to the state,then the fed will want there cut,causing them to pass bills to legalize it federally and then they won't have to create stiff federal laws on it because the states will have already figured out there stipulations on it.
The tobacco companies will then start growing large quantities for med use. Then we can get presriptions for a pack of 20 at walmart for 5 bucks.lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 31, 2009)

i thought he alreadt signed a bill for that a few weeks ago when it was announced there would be no more federal raids of state licensed mmj users and dispenseries. i could be wrong but i thought i read that some where.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey, dont get me wrong i know its not going to happen all at once but at least start entertaining the thought.  They should at least reshedule it.


----------



## city (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it was just his word. Its still against federal law.
He is stopping prosicution on MMJ co-ops.
And Judges are not seeing cases on MMJ arrests do to this stop. They are waiting for a laws to be passed so they know what to do... poor smucks are sitting in jail till they know something for sure.
More reason for him to pass something like this soon. Rather than later.


----------



## Hick (Mar 31, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i thought he alreadt signed a bill for that a few weeks ago when it was announced there would be no more federal raids of state licensed mmj users and dispenseries. i could be wrong but i thought i read that some where.


I could tell he was lying.. I could see his lips moving..:rofl:..
*One week after President Barack Obama's top law enforcement official seemed to indicate the feds would no longer raid pot clubs, DEA agents busted a medical marijuana facility in San Francisco Wednesday night.*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39853


----------



## city (Mar 31, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I could tell he was lying.. I could see his lips moving..:rofl:..
> *One week after President Barack Obama's top law enforcement official seemed to indicate the feds would no longer raid pot clubs, DEA agents busted a medical marijuana facility in San Francisco Wednesday night.*
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39853


Just goes to show that MMj states need to to start hounding there puppet master for something in writing so they know what to do.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 31, 2009)

well atleast we have a couple of bold states that are trying to pass legal mj like cali and mass lets all say a prayer that these 2 states pass the bill without fail, then those of us who grow can know a real change is the near future, and i personaly think that the presidents men where just all stoned and couldnt find a way to get sober without some munchies we all have a brain fart when getting baked sometimes.lol


----------



## Trafic (Mar 31, 2009)

I believe Obama said.  "I don't *think* we will legalize marijuana."

That's a Clintonian yes if I've ever heard one.


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 31, 2009)

Let us turn this conversation,
   A bit more on the positive side of things. Letters, and e-mails, that's a good way to travel. We walk all the time on a fine line of politics and mj, but let's lean on over towards some good smoke shall we, Hmmmmm...

 We are all smart enough to see that those who are in the upper management positions are going to want to word things so very carefully,  and who wants all the flak that it's sure to generate.

  Some of you guys grow some pretty sweet looking buds, and that is where we need to keep our focus as far as Marpassion is concerned.
 Please no more political slams or inference. In fact let's not even go there.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## city (Mar 31, 2009)

Good to see a ppost out of ya KK hadn't seen ya in a while. Thanks


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Apr 1, 2009)

hes waiting it out, to see if its going to really pick up. if he jumps on to early he will be screwed. but he is doing a pretty good job an hope  he keeps it up.


----------



## clowd-9 (Apr 1, 2009)

theyll tax the hell out of it just like there doing to cigg., and i think at first it will be only for people with medical reason  [ medical permit ] then youll probably have to go back to your doc for a persc. for how much he thinks you need a month so the docs get there cut [ can anyone say insurance?] and thats a whole different story,  where as i have a permit, i went and saw the doc. and they reconize it for medicinal porpose but the ins. doesnt, it cost 160.00 but hey im not bitchn!!!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I am going to grow my own either way,  just if it gets lagalized I wouldn't worry as much.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 1, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Hey, dont get me wrong i know its not going to happen all at once but at least start entertaining the thought. They should at least reshedule it.


 
your absolutly right.  rescheduling of marijuana in the USA from a I to II would be the card that causes that fragile house to fall.

SSH


----------



## viper1951 (Apr 1, 2009)

I come from a totally dysfunctional Family , yes It's true  , if it wasn't for pot none of us would even talk to each other , now we be family and we owe it all to pot , now we can all get a laugh at the way we were and we live a fuller more friendly life we are able to actually have long meaning full talks and discussions ,  before pot we wanted to kill each other as soon as possible but now with pot   who cares !  I do believe that pot should be controlled like that legal pickling agent alcohol , most of all we all feel better  no longer have a terrible hangover , and we actually by food for our house before it was all alcohol all the time  this is just one story how pot has saved a valued family relationship and it did it without donating have my check to some damn church  and other organized thiefs,  yes my friends pot has saved our lives in many ways and has brought back a lot of family gatherings we now do things as a family as before we only looked for ways to hurt each other , pot has really enhanced our lives , everybody should try it , we even shop for seeds and new growing methods.  I will soon be posting my new grow room as I just bought a house and have 2 grow rooms 
1 is 7ft x 12 ft  the other one is 8ft x 8ft and I have room for a few more grow rooms . in my grow rooms I also plant watermelons and  cantaloupe  and other veggies like tomatoes & artichokes  soon I will be in full swing  as my veggies have just sprouted and will be going into the ebb and grow 24 site system will post pictures soon,   Legalize pot !


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 1, 2009)

yes pot should be legalized
but when are the "leaders" of our countries in north america gonna realize that hemp can help take the load off of our enviornment????
i love weed but everytime i read about how hemp can do just about anything it would literally do a world of good if hemp was grown and industrialized


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess this is what Obama meant by "change"...as in change your mind/position daily...maybe he wont do too much harm...


----------

